# Yamaha RX-V459 Vs. Yamaha RX-V795A



## vova hodosh (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello everyone 

I have both receivers , I want to keep one for myself and sell the other one.

- Yamaha RX-V459 








Yamaha RX-V459 (black) Specs


Yamaha RX-V459 (black) overview and full product specs on CNET.




www.cnet.com





- Yamaha RX-V795A 








Yamaha RX-V795A Specs


Yamaha RX-V795A overview and full product specs on CNET.




www.cnet.com





which one is better , which to sell and which to keep ? pros and cons ?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Use the 459 as the AVR. Use the 795 as a subwoofer amp. Plug the 459's sub output into the CD or AUX input of the 795. Now you have up to 5 channels of subwoofer output.


----------



## adamsmitt (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi there, is it true that the yamaha is the best option in hometheatre? Thanks


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

They are the tuning fork! Seriously, there is a Yamaha AVR on the best AVR 2021 list. My Sony AVR is on the list too and I got it for xmas in 2018. I have a Yamaha HTR-5730 in my dining room running 2.1. I also have 2 Sony STR-DH710 in the office and my son's bedroom. 

Best AVR 2021


----------

